# Taming process



## Birdlovesme (Sep 18, 2016)

So I've recently started the taming process with my new budgie, Coconut. So far so good. She dosent freak out and fly are the cage but now, she just scoots over to the side when I come near. Where should I start off at this stage? She dosent have an interest in millet just yet, but I don't think she ever had it... Thanks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You can start by the very beginning and to work on establishing the foundations of trust and this is done by spending time with your budgie, sitting close to the cage and making her used to your presence and voice.
By talking to her in a calm, positive, encouraging and reassuring way in time there will be a connection between the two of you and she will realize you are not there to harm her.
By watching her body language, you will know when to proceed further in training and this can be seen when your budgie shows curiosity towards you and moves closer to you while in the cage.
If your budgie doesn't recognize millet as food, you can use a different food treat she likes or a favourite toy. Using praise words as reward are also effective.

You will find all the detailed information and tips at the Taming and Bonding section, so be sure to check the stickies at the top of the main page there.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Birdlovesme (Sep 18, 2016)

Bit of an update! 
I just now got Coconut to eat some food out of my hand! (She dosent show any interest in millet...) I'm so exited! I'll keep doing this for a few more days to hopefully gain her trust. 
Also, anyone have any treat ideas? She dosent show much of an interest in millet . And I don't think she's had any treats like that before...







Any ideas? Maybe like toast or eggs? (I heard it off a diffrent fourm) Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read all of the stickies and Budgie Articles.
Most of your questions will be answered when you do so.

I provided the links for you in this thread:
http://talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/368153-new-arrival.html

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html*


----------



## Birdlovesme (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks. I have been taking it slow. Step by step. When I talk, she listens. So curious, so cute!  She dosent care much about my hand. When I approach the cage, she may back away but if I needed to change her food/water, she just sits and watches with a tilted head...


----------

